# Fresh Lasagna Noodles?



## Chef Munky (Oct 29, 2012)

I've just finished making a basic pasta dough recipe. I'm making myself Lasagna for dinner. Because I can. The rest are having Spaghetti. I can't stand Spaghetti. Every Man for himself today. 

The home made sauce is simmering nicely, has been for hours.

When I roll out the Lasagna noodles do they need to be cooked before the dish is assembled? Or after they are cut to length can I just put it together then?

Making an extra batch that will be cut to size and put in the Dehydrator. For later use.

Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> I've just finished making a basic pasta dough recipe. I'm making myself Lasagna for dinner. Because I can. The rest are having Spaghetti. I can't stand Spaghetti. Every Man for himself today.
> 
> The home made sauce is simmering nicely, has been for hours.
> 
> When I roll out the Lasagna noodles do they need to be cooked before the dish is assembled? Or after they are cut to length can I just put it together then?...




Brava!  Taking care of yourself.

You don't have to cook the fresh pasta.  Just assemble the lasagna with the fresh pasta and it'll cook in the oven.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you Andy!

I'm feeling a little guilty for making something that I like for a change.
Every day I cook for them or somebody else. It's not often that I do something for me, myself & I. It's my lucky day. 

Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I think it's great that you cook something for yourself.  

...as long as you feed them too.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how you layer your lasagne, but make sure there is sauce under the first layer of noodles or at least some oil.

Good for you making a meal for you and for making your own lasagna noodles. I wouldn't dry them. If they curl, it will be a PITA. I would sprinkle a bit of flour (both sides), layer with waxed paper, and freeze them.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm not sure how you layer your lasagne, but make sure there is sauce under the first layer of noodles or at least some oil.
> 
> Good for you making a meal for you and for making your own lasagna noodles. I wouldn't dry them. If they curl, it will be a PITA. I would sprinkle a bit of flour (both sides), layer with waxed paper, and freeze them.



You know since I was just making it for me I have the stomache the size of a Walnut, don't need huge portions. Your idea with the wax paper got me to thinking. I had bought a while back some Pound Cake disposable baking containers. They worked absolutely perfect.

They could only be layered with 3 sheets of pasta. That's including the sauce and 3 cheeses I used. It didn't break my heart... Much... 

They baked in half the time. No messy pans to clean. The only dish I used was just as a precaution, just in case they leaked. a cookie sheet would have been just fine to.

I can wrap up what's left and freeze it for  rainy day. The Lasagna came right out without sticking. Dinner was great.

Thanks for the help.

Munky.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

That looks lovely!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2012)

Those look really tasty Munky. I love the idea of baking them in those disposable thingees and then freezing them in same.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Those look really tasty Munky. I love the idea of baking them in those disposable thingees and then freezing them in same.



Thankies 
 It was a fun experiment. Freaking out over that clever little idea. 
Those containers are going to come in handy. I'm stocking up on them.

On occasion I'll make up extra food and take it to my neighbors. Finding the right size pan to put the dish in has been a challenge. They like easy.
I don't blame them. Some are single don't cook at all unless they actually have to. Lifting heavy dishes is hard for some.

I'm making up a batch of Chicken and Dumplings now, maybe Enchiladas or Tamale pies tomorrow and see how they hold up. It would really simplify things for me, and they won't have to worry about getting my dishes back to me.

Munky.


----------



## chopper (Oct 30, 2012)

Munky, you make me really hungry for lasagna!  I need to make some soon. I like to make home made whole wheat pasta for mine. My mouth is watering. I think that will be on the table soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmmm...if you take your fresh pasta...and cut it to fit the piemaker...Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## chopper (Oct 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...if you take your fresh pasta...and cut it to fit the piemaker...Muahahahahahaha!



Are we talking big ravioli or little lasagna pockets?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2012)

chopper said:


> Are we talking big ravioli or little lasagna pockets?



Mini lasagnas...they don't need a topper.


----------



## chopper (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok. Now I want lasagna pie!


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmmm...if you take your fresh pasta...and cut it to fit the piemaker...Muahahahahahaha!



It crossed my mind. Just didn't dare say a word about it.
Were seriously going to be needing a Therapist. Then we can't go flying. Nope,no more flyyyyinnggg... Bye! Bye! Flyinnngggg. 

I've got extra sauce ready to go. Pasta can be made in a flash...
Meet you there. Need step by step instructions...

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thinking...I'm headed to bed.  But I would layer it on top of parchment, just like I would layer in the pan.  It might only take two layers in the piemaker.  Timing would have to be hit or miss at first. You would want the pasta to fit in the cup, not come up the sides.


----------

